# Anybody heard of UPS Mail Innovations?



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

It's new to me. I ordered something from Best Buy over the weekend that was online only and today I get its shipment notification saying it's Shipped via UPS Mail Innovations. Never heard of it.

Evidently, as near as I can tell, UPS hands it off to USPS and they actually do the transporting and delivery. The thing about it is the tracking number information isn't available for 24 to 48 hours, according to UPS. And another thing about it is the warehouse Best Buy usually ships things to me from is close and I would get it the next day via UPS ground. So I'm wondering if this now is going to cause a delay.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Probably because of the holidays. UPS is probably a little overloaded right now. We been waiting on pkgs that should have been here already too.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I just received something via UPS Mail Innovations and it took longer than if UPS had delivered it itself. What apparently happens is that UPS ships it somewhere close to you and then "Introduces the package into the USPS system", or more accurately, they mail it. In my case, UPS shipped my package from Texas to Ohio and mailed it to Michigan from there. Once it hit the mail system, there was no tracking information and it took longer to get from Ohio to Michigan than it took to get from Texas to Ohio.

I don't like it.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

usps doesn't actually give out tracking numbers, so it doesn't sound like a good deal to me. I'd rather pay the little but extra and actually have the brown truck deliver it to me.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, Yep, I would definately go with the little brown truck…........Good luck in getting your package.

AKA….........Woodchic


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

an interesting concept to say the least. but not a surprising one, if this means lower costs to UPS and thus the party that ships the items, I can see this become more and more popular in order to save a few bucks per item which for the seller adds up to quite a bit.


----------



## Lifesaver2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

I recently received an item this way, and also two items that were shipped with the FedEx version of the same service (I don't remember what they call it). In one case, the item was a free item with free delivery, the other two had .97 shipping. All three took longer than I would normally expect, but not an unreasonable amount of time.

This method does have one advantage. If nobody will be home when an item is delivered, and it isn't something you would want sitting in front of your door all day after UPS delivers, then having the item safe and dry at the post office is nice. It depends on the situation though. I am walking distance from the Post Office, so no problem for me to go get it when I have time.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't experienced this but have noted that the USPO 'one size' (priority mail) is getting a lot of use that I would have expected to go to one of the delivery co.s.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Finally got 2 of the packages we were expecting last week. They were delivered a couple minutes ago.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

So what I'm hearing here is slow. That's what I was afraid of. I was wondering about the Best Buy $0.99 shipping on this item which then was reduced to $0.00 because of my Premier Reward Zone membership. Now I know why.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Still waiting.

Still no tracking information and its way past the 24-48 hours UPS says it may take to show tracking information on that tracking number.

Sent them an email today nicely explaining how I'm very dissatisfied with their UPS Mail Innovations service so far. We'll see what they have to say.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

Still waiting. Over a week now. Finally got some tracking info. Shipped from Ohio. It should not take a week from Ohio to Wisconsin, two days max. I get stuff that I order from Enco and MSC in Indiana in one day via UPS Ground. Sent a nicely worded email to Best Buy now expressing my dissatisfaction with this.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate UPS. Never once in my life where I was forced to deal with them have they ever delivered anything properly. Everything (minimum 10 times) has had to be escalated to their head office where they could not do anything anyway.

I have been battling to get an xmas gift package for 2 weeks now…. argh.


----------

